
SoftBank terminates $3BN tender offer for WeWork shares - zpeti
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/02/softbank-terminates-3bn-tender-offer-for-wework-shares/
======
pl0x
Adam Neumann will now have to fly business class. No more private jets

------
thedudeabides5
Interesting, what happens next here?

~~~
zimpenfish
One assumes that Mr Neumann will only be able to buy three golden yachts
instead of five?

